
OS X El Capitan GM Candidate available - PascLeRasc
https://developer.apple.com/osx/download/
======
comex
Just a reminder: installing this will enable System Integrity Protection (aka
rootless, prevents even root from modifying system files), but it can be
disabled by rebooting into recovery mode and selecting Utilities -> Security
Configuration.

Edit: Actually, some webpage says that the method was changed in a later beta.
Let me actually do the update and see how it works now...

~~~
clessg
Here's what you have to do now:
[http://i.imgur.com/L1pCBxG.png](http://i.imgur.com/L1pCBxG.png) and then
[http://i.imgur.com/UKMhB1n.png](http://i.imgur.com/UKMhB1n.png)

[http://discuss.binaryage.com/t/totalspaces2-status-under-
os-...](http://discuss.binaryage.com/t/totalspaces2-status-under-
os-x-10-11-el-capitan/3828)

~~~
super_mario
And that bash 3.2 is one of the reasons I want to turn off rootless so I can
install modern bash 4.3 in /bin/bash, so that scripts that have #/bin/bash
continue to work unmodified.

Apple will most likely never update their bash to GPL 3.0 bash 4 or later.

~~~
frej
You can set your shell per user in /etc/passwd (or similar, can't remember the
name)

~~~
super_mario
It's easy to change your default shell, but if you got a shell script that
explicitly specifies #!/bin/sh (and they all do) then /bin/sh will be invoked,
regardless what your default shell is. So your options are to modify every
script file to invoke your default shell (usually #!/usr/local/bin/sh ) or to
install your default shell in /bin.

------
rwojo
Anyone find a secret command line 'default' setting to change how Mission
Control / Spaces works so it shows the previews without having to go to the
top of the screen?

~~~
Watabou
I hate this change too, but I believe this was done to improve the frame
rates. 10.11 finally has smooth Mission control animations on a retina
display, even when a lot of apps are up and running, which is great.

I don't see any other reason why they would hide this from showing up by
default.

~~~
dzhiurgis
If you use you display in some Scaled mode it could be the culprit of low
framerate as it then runs at something like 3k by 2k resolution which is then
downscaled to your selection.

------
narrator
Does anybody else cringe when clicking on os update announcements wondering
what the heck they are going to break in the next release? Are they going to
add DRM? Telemetry? Remove Key features? Make disk encryption less secure?
Make it harder to install non-appstore apps? It just feels like technology is
going backwards with each new release of os software.

~~~
superuser2
There cannot possibly enough friction between an end-user and the video player
they just downloaded from a porn site. There is absolutely no reason for every
piece of software you run to have access to your entire filesystem except that
we didn't know better 30 years ago.

As long as there's a sensible override system that lets users make informed
decisions about trust, I can't wait for OSX to converge on the iOS sandboxing
model

FWIW, FileVault has been getting better, and recent versions have come with
other security fixes like defeating Thunderbolt DMA attacks.

------
ComputerGuru
To anyone trying to install the GM while running a OS X dev build:
[https://neosmart.net/blog/2015/upgrade-to-os-x-el-capitan-
gm...](https://neosmart.net/blog/2015/upgrade-to-os-x-el-capitan-gm-from-a-
dev-seed/)

You'll need the whole 6 GiB download, there's (currently) no delta upgrade
available. It also doesn't seem there will be, based off of the note from
Apple (see link).

~~~
roflchoppa
ya i just went from 5-> GM, which worked out for me because stupid 6 update
always failed to install.

------
brb3
For those wondering about `rootless`, it is implemented as an extended
attribute on files/directories.

$ xattr /usr

com.apple.FinderInfo

com.apple.rootless

Running `sudo rm -rf /usr` fails.

$ sudo rm -rf /usr

rm: /usr: Operation not permitted

Here is a list of all of the `rootless` files and directories on my system. It
appears to be mostly kext files, and Apple applications.

[https://gist.github.com/bobbyburden/4ce5c42044e5a9967b25](https://gist.github.com/bobbyburden/4ce5c42044e5a9967b25)

~~~
jakobegger
I'm pretty sure that rootless is a good thing. I've seen Macs bricked by
seemingly harmless operations like changing important permission settings, or
by damaged installer packages.

Locking the system down will make it a bit harder to shoot yourself in the
foot. Besides the obvious advantage of reducing the attack surface of
vulnerabilities.

~~~
super_mario
That won't brick your OS X installation. Just boot from external drive and fix
the permissions. It's not really that hard, and there is even a recovery
partition exactly for problems like that.

~~~
jakobegger
Yep, the recovery partition is also a pretty great feature. But it's even
better if you never need it!

------
nailer
Some questions for testers:

\- Does homebrew still work?

\- Does this fix the mdnsresponder stuff if you had WiFi probs with Yosemite?
I've heard they removed mdnsresponder in recent Yosemite updates but I still
haven't got WiFi working as reliably as 10.9.

\- Is it true there's no more OpenSSL binary out of the box?

~~~
macjohnmcc
If the upgrade process from 10.9 to 10.10 regarding homebrew is the same I'd
disable and remove homebrew before upgrading. It made the upgrade process come
to a complete crawl.

------
unicornporn
I've looking at [https://www.apple.com/osx/elcapitan-
preview/](https://www.apple.com/osx/elcapitan-preview/), and I can't see one
thing that looks interesting to me. Is there anything exciting, for a
developer type, that they are excluding?

~~~
pchm
Most important change for me: speed. The performance improvements in El
Capitan are absolutely amazing compared to the disaster Yosemite is.

~~~
klum
This sounds absolutely great, hope it's the same for me (haven't tried El
Capitan yet)! On a rMBP with integrated graphics, moving from Mavericks to
Yosemite made everything noticeably more sluggish, and everytime I happened to
use Mavericks after that, I was struck by how responsive it was.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
I have stayed on Mavericks for this reason. I likely will move to El Capitan,
but I'll wait until the release and see what people say.

------
matthew-wegner
As an FYI, Apple typically releases multiple GM candidates before a final OS X
release. (I think it was three each for Yosemite and Mavericks, although it's
surprisingly hard to find a comprehensive list of builds).

~~~
jeffcox
If memory serves GMs are normally a one and done thing. It may be buggy and
inadvisable (wait for 10.x.1), but the GM normally ships more or less
unchanged.

~~~
waynecochran
Historically GM's were pretty rock solid. Not anymore. Apple is now like
everyone else -- release early/often.

~~~
derefr
More an effect than a cause. When it was hard to convince people to update,
and an automatically-updating OS was scary, and pipes were too small to
download big patches, then you had to get it right the first time. Nowadays,
as long as the OS works well-enough out of the box to suck down the newest
point release, all is well from the end-user's perspective. Except maybe
there's some weird out-of-box bugs until they've let their computer sit around
for a few hours and restarted it once.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
That sounds like an excuse.

I think the goal should always be to ship as bug free as possible. Having the
mindset that you can push bug fixes later is just pure laziness.

~~~
derefr
There are other things than laziness that push the scale toward shipping bugs.
In Apple's case, there's the fact that they only have so many OS engineers,
and those engineers _have_ to ship new code with each release, to, for
example, create drivers and expose APIs to enable software to take advantage
of new hardware features. Bugs are strictly less important to solve than
making sure that everything shown in the keynote—every feature that sells the
new computers each year—actually works on release.

The real problem is the yearly release cadence. Apple's hardware pipeline is
maybe _too_ good—it's not giving the software engineers enough time to polish
the software.

------
pervycreeper
User focused question: will this seamlessly upgrade to the release stream when
installed?

~~~
e40
I believe in the past, it was not the case. I remember once I downloaded the
GM and a day later there was a new one. I went to software update and there
were no pending changes. I had to wipe/start over.

~~~
plorkyeran
With the 10.9 first GM you couldn't update to the second GM, but updating to
10.9.1 worked fine.

~~~
pervycreeper
How can you be certain that the result was identical?

~~~
coldtea
Because science. Also deltas.

------
sinatra
Did anyone else here have this issue with Dropbox & Finder in Yosemite where
newly added files in Dropbox show up in terminal, but not in Finder. And to
force finder to refresh, you need to use a workaround like creating a
temporary folder and deleting it? [1]

If you did, then do you still see this issue in El Capitan? I may be willing
to upgrade to the GM if this issues gets resolved.

[1] [https://www.dropboxforum.com/hc/en-
us/community/posts/201166...](https://www.dropboxforum.com/hc/en-
us/community/posts/201166919-New-files-don-t-show-up-in-Finder-MacOS-
Yosemite-)

------
christopheraden
Can anyone comment if the GM fixes the battery problems Beta 1 had? I was on
the first beta awhile back, and my 2012 rMBP got about an hour battery life (I
usually get closer to ~3-4) and was always hot to the touch.

The same thing happened to me with Mavericks, so I chalked it up to Apple not
optimizing the early betas for battery life.

~~~
mrmondo
I'm on DP 8 on a 2015 rMP, Sitting reading documents and playing music in
iTunes without doing too much I get around 11 hours battery life, with
moderate use of git, sublime text 3 and some Firefox (Nightly) I get between
5-7 hours depending on how much I use Firefox which is the main battery
killer.

~~~
christopheraden
Excellent! I guess now is the time for me to finally make the move over to El
Capitan, since your usage seems pretty similar to mine. Thanks!

------
jorisw
Am I the only one whose Mail.app chose to re-download every message in GMail
and mark it unread?

~~~
cclements
Nope, same here.

------
salimmadjd
Just upgraded. Too early to say, but so far everything works except Little
Snitch.

~~~
mrmondo
Install the nightly build, it works :)

~~~
akerl_
Does it work with System Integrity IForgetTheName turned on?

I've been trying to keep tabs on what does/doesn't break w/ that addition
(totalspaces/totalfinder appear to be having a rough time, for instance),
trying to hunt the Little Snitch forums now

~~~
mrmondo
Yes, it works on stock El Cap

------
interpol_p
Does it appear as an App Store update to anyone running the latest dev build?

I redeemed my copy but it indicated I should update from the Updates page
rather than downloading the full package, however the updates page is empty.

~~~
wlesieutre
It's listed as "OS X El Capitan GM Candidate" under the Purchases tab. Full 6
GB download like the final release will be for users coming from Yosemite,
rather than an incremental update on top of the beta.

Unless I'm missing something, anyway.

~~~
mrmondo
It shows up there as 'Downloaded' for me, but it hasn't actually downloaded
anything. [http://i.imgur.com/dumxAMQ.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/dumxAMQ.jpg)

~~~
phoocin
Me too MrMondo :<

Did you manage to get round this & force the install?

------
newman314
PSA: Do not upgrade to El Capitan if you use Outlook 2011. It's completely
broken right now with no fix that I can find.

However, on the plus side, they have upgraded openssh to have ed25519 support.
Yay.

------
JR461
Hi, Im new to macs and OS X so can anyone please tell me, whether the El
capitan GM will wipe out my mac if Im running El Capitan beta? Or is it safe
like any other beta udate?

~~~
porsupah
Whilst there's always a hypothetical risk, the installer should simply overlay
the GM on top - you'll keep all your settings, documents, and other data, with
only the OS being updated, just as with any other update.

The installer does recommend having a fresh Time Machine backup available.
Just kick one off manually and let that complete, then proceed with the
update, so if anything should go awry, you can recover from it easily.

------
techaddict009
GM Candidate, what does it mean?

Is this a new beta version or final?

~~~
Someone
Golden master candidate, which means that, barring the discovery of a
horrendous bug, this will be what ships. So, known bugs, however impactful,
will not stop the release.

Shipping a second or third GM candidate is not unheard of. See for example
[http://www.macrumors.com/2014/10/09/third-yosemite-golden-
ma...](http://www.macrumors.com/2014/10/09/third-yosemite-golden-master-
candidate/)

------
proyb2
Anyone know if it's possible to disable Intel turboboost or having the same
"Power Options" like Windows has for years?

------
siquick
Anyone know if the Heroku Toolbelt issues still exist?

~~~
dickeytk
the toolbelt should be working under el capitan

------
VikenTommy
What's the difference between OS X El Capitan Beta and Candidate? Do we get
other perks that other won't when the final Version is out?

~~~
DarkTree
The perk of a beta is getting to try it first. The purpose of a beta is for
Apple to get test-users that are willing to provide feedback that they can use
to perfect the official release of the final version. The final version is the
only one that is going to have all the 'perks'.

------
mrmondo
*Edit: Fixed my issue trying to get the latest download, I had to clear the software update catalogue as so: `sudo softwareupdate –clear-catalog`

Still waiting for Apple to approve my new developer account, A direct link to
the download would be appreciated.

I have been running the developer and public beta's since they were released,
right from beta 1 I found it more stable and 'faster' than Yosemite which my
team has had endless problems with beach balls, crashes etc... We were
thinking that Apple had given up on OS-X and were almost entirely focusing on
iOS development but with our experiences running and developing on El Capitan
I truly believe we were wrong - it reminds me of how fast and reliable OS-X
3-4 years ago much to my (our) relief.

~~~
wlesieutre
App Store > Purchases tab > OS X El Capitan GM Candidate > Download

~~~
mrmondo
As I said: "Still waiting for Apple to approve my new developer account, A
direct link to the download would be appreciated."

Generally once a GM has been released and a download is available the .dmg
installer is available if not from Apple's website, from application download
or update cache after installing it from the app store.

~~~
wlesieutre
OS X beta doesn't require a developer account, you can enroll in the Apple
Beta Software Program with any Apple ID. I don't have a developer account and
got beta access very quickly.

[https://beta.apple.com/sp/betaprogram/welcome](https://beta.apple.com/sp/betaprogram/welcome)

~~~
mrmondo
Hey thanks for the link, I didn't realise it was available for the Public as
well as the Developer betas, I managed to get it to download by clearing the
software update catalog as so: `sudo softwareupdate –clear-catalog`

~~~
wlesieutre
You're welcome!

iOS 9 beta is devs only, so I'm stuck waiting for that one. El Cap has been
very stable for me though!

~~~
zuck9
iOS 9 has a public beta too, it's different from the dev betas though and has
no GM.

~~~
wlesieutre
Just looked again and found it a few minutes ago! Beta is installing.

Along with Xcode 7, which you would think would be on the Apple Beta Software
Program page, but isn't.

~~~
klausa
Xcode betas are now made publicly available. I don't think you even need an
Apple ID anymore.

~~~
wlesieutre
Yeah, I found that too. I was just thinking "now that I stopped being a
dumbass and found that the iOS beta right there, I bet the Xcode betas are in
the same place." Nope!

